# Ramadan Kareem



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Wishing people of all faiths and none a peaceful Ramadan.


We shall find peace. We shall hear angels, we shall see the sky sparkling with diamonds. ― Anton Chekhov


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Wishing people of all faiths and none a peaceful Ramadan.
> 
> 
> We shall find peace. We shall hear angels, we shall see the sky sparkling with diamonds. ― Anton Chekhov


Amen


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Ramadan Kareem

Kulli sana wa inta/i tayyib/a


----------

